# Help with translation of Japanese flag please



## Aussie (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi all, 
I should introduce myself first my name is Greg and I'm from Australia. I'm a collector of ww2 items mainly German optics but I do collect Japanese and others.
I'm just wondering if anyone would be kind enough to translate the writing on this flag that I reciently purchased and verify if it is original.
It came with no history attached and had been stripped from a frame just before I bought it. 
The only information I received from the seller was the soldiers name which i was told is Shibata Fukumatsu.
Any additional translated information from the flag would be greatly appreciated as I'm hoping to research where the soldier served and pin point the possible place of capture or his fate. I'm not sure of the material I'm thinking possibly silk or very fine cotton but I'm only guessing that because of the moth holes I cant imagine they would like to eat rayon surely.
If better close ups of the writing are needed just ask,
Thanks for taking a look guys I look forward to your reply, Greg


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 2, 2016)

柴田福松　君 To Mr Shibata, Fukumatsu

祈　武運長久 Praying for Your Good Fortune in the Battle

From (in clockwise)

齋藤誠四郎 Saito, Seishiro (Mr)
田熊正夫 Takuma, Masao (Mr)
水上義男 Minakami, Yoshio (Mr)
綾瀬初江 Ayase, Hatsu-e (Ms)
鈴木さよ子 Suzuki, Sayoko (Ms)
榎本三郎 Enomoto, Saburo (Mr)
渡辺一弥 Watanabe, Kazuya (Mr)
安田忠吉 Yasuda, Cyukichi (Mr)
高藤操 Takafuji, Misao (Ms)
金子與三郎 Kaneko, Yosaburo (Mr)
佐川常二? Sagawa, Tsuneji?(Mr)
河尾久仁男 Kawao, Kunio (Mr)
詰西友義 Tsumenishi, Tomoyoshi (Mr)
関口正一 Sekiguchi, Syoichi (Mr)
齋藤敦子 Saito, Atsuko (Ms)
梅田宣治 Umeda, Nobuharu (Mr)
白石二三夫 Shiraishi, Fumio (Mr)
眞木正雄 Maki,Masao (Mr)
原田文子 Harada, Fumiko (Ms)
井上隆 Inoue, Takashi (Mr)
渡部平三 Watabe, Heizo (Mr)
長谷川周二 Hasegawa, Syuji (Mr)
渡部文雄 Watabe, Fumio (Mr)
加籐何左エ門 Kato, Kazaemon (Mr)
畠山信一 Hatakeyama, Sin-ichi (Mr)
鈴木松雄 Suzuki, Matsuo (Mr)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2016)

Well done Pal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

